# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Pomocy!!

## Bogusia

Hej. Od jakiegoś czasu bardzo boli mnie żołądek. Od czego to może być?

----------


## Kuba007

Powiedz dokładnie, w którym miejscu, czy ból rozchodzi się na inne obszary, czy bardziej boli po posiłku czy przed.
czy występują nudności lub biegunka. Czy jak leżysz lub śpisz czujesz palenie/ból za mostkiem. Jak wygląda Twoja dieta czy na coś chorujesz i bierzesz jakieś leki na stałe?
pozdr!

----------

